# Repro Gerstner drawer pulls (Bakelite / Delrin)



## Ecosta777 (Jan 1, 2022)

I recently got this gerstner toolbox from my neighbor. Two of the old bakelite knobs were broken off one of the drawers. I made a form cutter from some scrap steel, and turned up new ones out of some brown delrin. The delrin did not quite match the old bakelite, so I made enough to replace all of the pulls.

I intend to restore the toolbox at some point, it sat in my neighbor's garage window for years. I will replace all of them whenever I get around to doing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 2, 2022)

Those are beautiful toolboxes. A friend inherited his father's Gerstner toolbox and an older version of Machinery's Handbook, they were well cared for and now the box holds Fly tie-ing materials and equipment.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 3, 2022)

@Ecosta777 
I apologize for "high jacking" your thread.
You found a solution for a problem and your pictures explained how you did it. Excellent work. 
Ray


----------

